# I love Egypt because..



## MaidenScotland

Lets have some lighter moments.. we have done this before but it never hurts to remind ourselves about the good things here.

Please just post one thing at a time and do not post again until someone else has posted their love.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I love Egypt because I can never be overdressed not even to go to the supermarket.


----------



## CatMandoo

I love Egypt because tomorrow I am going to Sharm for a couple of weeks and will continue to do so several times a year, something I could never have afforded, living in the states.


----------



## Whitedesert

I love Egypt because of the unexpected happening several times a day, a place with sights and smells that you would never experience back home.


----------



## SHendra

I love Egypt because even though life is hard for the majority of Egyptians you still see a smile on most of their faces and people generally enjoying their day, especially the children!


----------



## Aaron01

Some Historical place.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I love Egypt because I have everything I want delivered...


----------



## hurghadapat

One thing i did like was being able to make arrangements to do things weeks in advance and know it wouldn't have to be cancelled because of the weather....or worry about should i take a cardigan or maybe an umbrella when going out.I didn't live in Cairo...but in Hurghada where it was hot,hot,hot for months on end.


----------



## SHendra

I actually loved it when it rained in Egypt. Maybe cause it didn't do it so much but the smell of the rain use to make me run to the 'balacona' the min I heard the pittapatta to just watch and put my hand out to feel! So yes much as a bore I will sound I loved Egypt on the rare times it rained! (Unlike here at home where the rain is a little over the top! lol)


----------



## MaidenScotland

I love Egypt because everyday I am told I am beautiful


----------



## Lanason

I love Egypt because of the people. Always the unexpected 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## MaidenScotland

I love Egypt... as my dry cleaning is picked up and delivered in two days.. for little money.


----------



## hhaddad

I like Egypt because even after the 25/1/2011 I'm still treated with respect ( zaek ya basha) and the cost of living here. Also not forgeting the Antiquities. Seeing the smile on the grocers delivery boy's face when I give him a few pounds on top of the bill.


----------



## MaidenScotland

hhaddad said:


> I like Egypt because even after the 25/1/2011 I'm still treated with respect ( zaek ya basha) and the cost of living here. Also not forgeting the Antiquities. Seeing the smile on the grocers delivery boy's face when I give him a few pounds on top of the bill.





keep to the rules... only one thing at a time please..


----------



## MaidenScotland

I love Egypt because looking out my window is like watching street theatre.


----------



## hhaddad

MaidenScotland said:


> keep to the rules... only one thing at a time please..


sorry maiden but so many things.
Like 46kilos baggage per person when using Egyptair.


----------



## hhaddad

I like Egypt because I live in a 170 sq.m. flat which I own and couldn't afford that size of flat in any capital of a european country


----------



## MaidenScotland

hhaddad said:


> sorry maiden but so many things.
> Like 46kilos baggage per person when using Egyptair.




yes but if we list it all at once the thread will soon run dry... lets have a nice long thread on all that is good about Egypt


----------



## hhaddad

I like Egypt because when I get fed up with Cairo can go to Hurghada for a weeks all inclusive and it won't cost me a couple of months pension.


----------



## CatMandoo

My husband likes Egypt because he can get a haircut at 2am...


----------



## hhaddad

I like Egypt because I can go everywhere by taxi (white) and it won't cost me an arm and a leg.


----------



## SHendra

I love Egypt for welcoming me nearly everytime I went outside .. day after day year after year.. Welcome to Egypt!


----------



## Sonrisa

I love Egypt. I don't know why...

I suppose because it's Home.


----------



## expatagogo

I love Egypt because it's so relaxed. There's no "Time is money! Time is money! Time is money!" attitude, like there is where I come from.


----------



## hhaddad

I love Egypt because I was able to support my Egyptian nephew when his father died and enable him to get his BAC in I.T. here.


----------



## expatagogo

I love Egypt because, even as a middle aged woman, I turn heads and drop jaws.


----------



## hhaddad

I love Egypt because it's warmer. Back home in Bonnat it's - 8 at night and -5 in the day at the moment.


----------



## throknor

SHendra said:


> I actually loved it when it rained in Egypt. Maybe cause it didn't do it so much but the smell of the rain use to make me run to the 'balacona' the min I heard the pittapatta to just watch and put my hand out to feel! So yes much as a bore I will sound I loved Egypt on the rare times it rained! (Unlike here at home where the rain is a little over the top! lol)


it rained today at scamp for about 10 mins well i light drizzle lol.was very appriciated


----------



## marimar

I love Egypt because no matter what the problem, I can see a doctor or dentist of my choice, when I like without having to go through the GP stages first!!!


----------



## CatMandoo

I love Egypt because no more do I ever have to say..."The checks in the mail!"


----------



## Whitedesert

I love Egypt because it is here that God cut me down to size, stripped me of all pretence, made me humble and showed me his face in every person that crossed my path in the streets.


----------



## marimar

I love Egypt because they used to be the best place to scuba dive and if they weren't, I wouldn't have come here and met my wonderful husband


----------



## ArabianNights

I love Egypt, because instead of sitting in a cramped London Tube, being squashed like a sardine, in order to get to University, I get to sit in a microbus which has large windows and rides along the Cornish so I can look out onto the sea and imagine what kind of beaches (and countries) are on the other side of it, whilst also watching the sun hover over it, until I get off


----------



## marimar

I love Egypt because living in a poor country amongst people who have very little, it makes me forget about all the material things in life and appreciate the little things which so many of us take for granted when living in the west. When was the last time you sat and watched a sunset, or sunrise? 

By the way, great thread Maiden, after so much negativity flying about it's great to see some of the positives people have, good one!!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## ArabianNights

What I also love about Egypt, is of course being able to see the sunrise and the sunset over an ocean. Nothing more beautiful 

There are many beaches in the UK, but somehow, I have never seen them capture the essence of a sunset and sunrise, like it is in Alexandria


----------



## hhaddad

I like Egypt because when we visit the better half's relatives in Aswan the reception we get not only from them but from their neighbours is fit for a king and queen.


----------



## Widget

I love Egypt because it has allowed me to rediscover happiness.


----------



## SHendra

Personal one.. I love Egyprt for giving me the biggest gift I could ever have, my son!


----------



## hurghadapat

I like egypt because every one calls me madam....so respectfull and makes you feel special...and dare i say it  everyone wants to marry me:


----------



## ArabianNights

hurghadapat said:


> i like egypt because every one calls me madam....so respectfull and makes you feel special...and dare i say it  everyone wants to marry me::d


lololololol :d


----------



## Lanason

I  Egypt because the waiters serve you at your table in Costa :tea:


----------



## expatagogo

I love Egypt because an Egyptian's smile brightens my day, guaranteed, every single time.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I love Egypt because I can walk into the hairdressers at any time.. no need to make an appointment


----------



## ArabianNights

Lanason said:


> I  Egypt because the waiters serve you at your table in Costa :tea:


That was one I was thinking of saying too...

I love Egypt because.... it has great history, and what I love most in Egypt, I must say in the Khan El Khalili and the Hussain Mosque and the action around there... anything that yearns for its past in Egypt, I love.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I love Egypt because.. I can buy my migraine medicine over the counter and for next to nothing.


----------



## Lanason

I love Egypt cus the driving is exciting :doh:


----------



## MaidenScotland

I love Egypt when the police turn from black uniforms to white..


----------



## hurghadapat

I love egypt....when you hear the mosques calling.


----------



## Lanason

I love (hoot) Egypt (beep) when (hoot) you cant hear (beep) yourself think (honk, honk, honk)


----------



## CatMandoo

I love egypt because it is SO totally different than anything I have ever experienced in my life, and each day if you just try a little, you can discover something new.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I love Egypt when the police stop the traffic and escort me across the road.


----------



## SHendra

I love Egypt when the weather still warmish at around 15 - 20c and you notice the locals start to wear the hats/scarfs/gloves and it just baffles you.. Until YOUR 2nd winter comes along!


----------



## MaidenScotland

I love Egypt when you buy fruit and you get foliage


----------



## Maireadhoey

I love Egypt cos 6 guys on a motorbike is perfectly acceptable!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

I love Egypt because there is no embarrassment in admitting you were asleep when someone rings.. regardless of the time of day.


----------



## Musical

Maireadhoey said:


> I love Egypt cos 6 guys on a motorbike is perfectly acceptable!!


Have you never seen the Royal tournament?


----------



## Gounie

I love Egypt because there is a camel that walks under my balcony everyday.


----------



## Whitedesert

I love Egypt because there is always going to be a truck on the ring road I pass, or who passes me at breakneck speed with a load that defy any scientific explanation as to how it was possible to load it that high.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I love Egypt because it is February the sun is shining and I am just wearing jeans and a teeshirt.


----------



## hhaddad

I love Egypt because I've just walked down my street and most of the passers by bid me a good morning, and I don't know them. And what a lovely morning it is.


----------



## SHendra

I love the Egyptian desert because even after many many centuries it is still revealing hidden secrets/treasures to amaze!


----------



## Musical

I love Egypt for the warmth in it's land, it's weather and it's people!


----------



## hhaddad

I love Egypt because I get my newspapers Egyptian style( by basket and a long cord from the balcony"7th floor")


----------



## MaidenScotland

I love Egypt because no matter how cold it is us expat try sitting outside when having coffee.. something we would never do back in our home countries


----------



## Maireadhoey

I love Egypt because... I NEVER need to nip out in the morning, kettle in hand to defrost the car windscreen


----------



## hhaddad

I love Egypt because I don't need to spend hours looking for a place to park the car as I did in Paris here I don't need one.


----------



## SHendra

After not long having breakfast it reminded me that I loved how Egypt got a fair few of us expats a bit over excited when Marmite apeared on the shelves at Carrefour the year before last!


----------



## hhaddad

I love Egypt because all the supermarkets bag my goods at the checkout.


----------



## hurghadapat

I love egypt.....for those big fat juicy plum tomatoes that make the most wonderful tomato soup.....and the cabbages that will keep you going for at least a month or two.


----------



## Maireadhoey

I love Egypt because...no matter how scatter brained I am, or blonde moments I have, not to mention the senior moments, I can to whatever it was i should have done tomorrow, bukra, ba3d bukra...... Inshallah


----------



## expatagogo

I love Egypt because I can buy one band-aid if that's all I want.


----------



## SHendra

Egypt rocks in the sense you do not need to go off to the tip OR hire a skip whenever you decide to have a 'sort out'.. their happy to take and reuse/make use of!


----------



## ArabianNights

hurghadapat said:


> and the cabbages that will keep you going for at least a month or two.


Those cauliflowers and cabbages are scary, aren't they?


----------



## hhaddad

I love Egypt because the we have 2 rubbish collections daily and from the flat.


----------



## expatagogo

I love Egypt because it taught me eggs don't have to go straight from the grocer into the refrigerator, and they look lovely sitting on my kitchen counter until I use them.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I love Egypt because I have just phoned down to the local shop for them to deliver a can of cola..


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> I love Egypt because I have just phoned down to the local shop for them to deliver a can of cola..



LOL.....well thats a show stopper if ever there was one.:clap2::clap2:


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> I love Egypt because I have just phoned down to the local shop for them to deliver a can of cola..


Sorry but I really couldn't resist saying this: Egyptian laziness? 

Interesting thread! Keep going folks


----------



## aPerfectCircle

I love Egypt because you get 16 public holidays, the highest compared to any other country.


----------



## SHendra

I love Egypt when crossing the road becomes a bit like the old game Frogger(C64!) once you've mastered the art of it anyway


----------



## MaidenScotland

I love Egypt because you buy medicine for creepy crawlies .. I was going to say beasties but then thought maybe some of you wont know what I mean lol


----------



## expatagogo

I love Egypt because even cats get married.


----------



## ArabianNights

expatagogo said:


> I love Egypt because even cats get married.


----------



## MaidenScotland

ArabianNights said:


>




When they want to breed their cat or dog they advertise for a husband or a wife for the animal


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> When they want to breed their cat or dog they advertise for a husband or a wife for the animal


Oh my Dear Lord, forgive us


----------



## hurghadapat

ArabianNights said:


> Oh my Dear Lord, forgive us


LOL...you think that's crazy,but at least they don't dress them as a bride and groom like the americans do....going now to look for my tin helmet and flack jacket before the american members come looking for me :behindsofa::scared:


----------



## ArabianNights

hurghadapat said:


> LOL...you think that's crazy,but at least they don't dress them as a bride and groom like the americans do....going now to look for my tin helmet and flack jacket before the american members come looking for me :behindsofa::scared:


expatagogo who mentioned the cat marriages is an American.... your gonna get it


----------



## expatagogo

There's nothing wrong with having a wardrobe for and dressing up the family. I'd much rather see a loved and spoiled pet than have them abused and neglected.

I love Egypt because brother and sister cats can get married an nobody bats an eye.

Work with me; I'm trying to stay on topic.


----------



## Guest

I love Egypt becouse, of all the stuff you have said, and one more ,,Egyption toilets, i love my Idealstandard throne!


----------



## Widget

I love Egypt because when you're travelling on the Metro in Cairo, 9 times out of 10 a complete stranger will give up his seat for you, just because you're female, chivalry is most certainly not dead.

Went on the new line of the Metro yesterday btw........shiny!


----------



## marimar

Just remembered this one....I love Egypt because when you go to the doctor or dentist you walk into the waiting room and it's full, thinking you have a long wait to come......yet when the next patient is called half the waiting room gets up and goes in, it's patient plus family. You realise at this rate your third in line to be seen, yippeee :clap2:


----------



## Gounie

I love Egypt because I call the plumber, carpenter or electrician, they arrive within an hour and charge LE20 for a small job.


----------



## Mamamona

This thread put a huge smile on my face, even though the power went out a bit in the middle. 

I love Egypt because my kids aren't different or odd ones out in school here.


----------



## txlstewart

I love Egypt because I found true love here--and it's not a holiday romance but the real deal with a man from the Highlands.


----------



## Sonrisa

Oh, I love love real love stories (not dumb holiday romances) 
congratulations to you and your scot man!


----------



## biofena

I love Egypt because :

Not only because it's Home Land but also because you always have something to do there,
You can do everything for affordable prices


----------



## Sonrisa

biofena said:


> I love Egypt because :
> 
> Not only because it's Home Land but also because you always have something to do there,
> You can do everything for affordable prices


  :confused2: :spit:

Biofena, as much as I hate being the one brings this up to you and as much as I realise that this thread is about loving Egypt, for the sake of keeping the thread real, I think it is important that we dont fall into making the mistake of posting false claims about life in Egypt! 

YOu cannot do everything for affordable prices. Things that are free in our home countries and almost taken for granted, cost quite a lot of money here. 

I guess love can be blind sometimes


----------



## Sonrisa

I love Egypt because the orange tree by my balcony has blossomed, and during the life time of these precious white flowers, which lasts only a few weeks, their aroma fills my house and my senses, and it's the best, sweetest smell in the world.


----------



## Mamamona

Sonrisa said:


> :confused2: :spit:
> 
> Biofena, as much as I hate being the one brings this up to you and as much as I realise that this thread is about loving Egypt, for the sake of keeping the thread real, I think it is important that we dont fall into making the mistake of posting false claims about life in Egypt!
> 
> YOu cannot do everything for affordable prices. Things that are free in our home countries and almost taken for granted, cost quite a lot of money here.
> 
> I guess love can be blind sometimes


I guess this is true, public parks and libraries are pretty much non existent.

Also, if we're gonna be totally honest, a lot of the people saying that everyone is so friendly to them and smiley etc, it's because you're foreign.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lets keep the thread for what it is intended for... 
I love Egypt


----------



## Musical

I love Egypt because all the Egyptian people I know are friendly and smiley to each other, not just to foreigners.


----------



## mohamed abdallah

i love Egypt because: its mean everything to me family friends,the history ,and for sure cause i'm Egyptian, but believe me you will find some feelings here never feel it before,i'm really lucky man cause i'm Egyptian


----------



## aykalam

I love Egypt (there! I said it ) because it has shown me how much I take for granted and has taught me how real dignity and class can't be bought with money nor contacts


----------



## Lanason

I love Egypt.

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## BusyNina

I love Egypt because I can have beautiful flowers in my house all the time! My husband loves Egypt because he can get a carton of beer delivered to the fridge for $20!


----------



## MaidenScotland

I love Egypt because a handsome young man gave me a gift without a hidden agenda.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I love Egypt because there is always something to me smile and give me hope for the country


----------



## MaidenScotland

I love Egypt because it is March 24 and the temperature is 26c


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> I love Egypt because there is always something to me smile and give me hope for the country
> 
> View attachment 5260


Ahh bless...isn't that just lovely.


----------



## Helen Ellis

I love Egypt because I get to live in a beautiful house on a beach development, with great friends and neighbours. The weather's great too.


----------



## Maireadhoey

I love Egypt because...no matter how frustrating it gets, I am guaranteed a laugh everyday.........my local shopkeeper this morning " happy new year" what a way to start the day


----------



## Lanason

Maireadhoey said:


> I love Egypt because...no matter how frustrating it gets, I am guaranteed a laugh everyday.........my local shopkeeper this morning " happy new year" what a way to start the day


You are so right - I got a Happy Birthday from an OSN rep on my phone a few days ago !!:confused2: it was back in Feb !!


----------



## MaidenScotland

bump


----------



## Widget

I love Egypt because a bottle of Prill lasts for three months (easily pleased me!), gotta love the Prill


----------



## Musical

Widget said:


> I love Egypt because a bottle of Prill lasts for three months (easily pleased me!), gotta love the Prill


Mmmm, Prill....


----------



## MaidenScotland

Musical said:


> Mmmm, Prill....




lol you like it as much as me.. it takes the skin of your hands if you happen to be unlucky enough to be the dishwasher


----------



## Widget

MaidenScotland said:


> lol you like it as much as me.. it takes the skin of your hands if you happen to be unlucky enough to be the dishwasher


:EEK!: really?! I haven't had that problem, the only thing that takes the skin off my hands is the sometimes obscene amounts of chlorene our bowabs put in the water tanks :Frown:


----------



## biofena

Musical said:


> Mmmm, Prill....


simply because it's full of harmful potassium !

I recommend using imported stuff (more expensive but will do a better job and will keep your hands in your arm ) 

P.S. here in Saudi,Prill is more expensive but much better


----------



## expatagogo

I love Egypt because green salad belongs on rice, as do most other things.

And french fries on bread? Give me a packet of sauce, please!


----------



## ORH

I love Egypt because strangers work together when needed, rather than ignoring each other.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I love Egypt because summer is here.. no spring this year just winter and then straight into summer,


----------



## Musical

MaidenScotland said:


> I love Egypt because summer is here.. no spring this year just winter and then straight into summer,


I'm going to england for 2 weeks tomorrow - it was spring there last week, now it's winter again apparently...

I love Egypt!


----------



## Lanason

My son flies over here next week for 10 days and he's pleased its warmed up.... my sister was here in Feb and was amazed how cold it was.


----------



## SHendra

Musical said:


> I'm going to england for 2 weeks tomorrow - it was spring there last week, now it's winter again apparently...
> 
> I love Egypt!


That's my fault I started to put washing out on the line soon as it warmed up!


----------

